
Creator of YOLO and SSD algorithm stopped CV research due to ethical concerns - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/pjreddie/status/1230524770350817280
======
belval
Has anyone on Hackernews ever worked or interacted with Joseph Redmon? From
his CV/Twitter/GitHub he seems insanely eccentric.

------
0-_-0
For those not familiar with the guy, here's his CV (Curriculum Vitae, not
Computer Vision this time):

[https://pjreddie.com/static/Redmon%20Resume.pdf](https://pjreddie.com/static/Redmon%20Resume.pdf)

------
joshvm
I don't think pjreddie invented SSD, at least he's not on the author list.

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1512.02325](https://arxiv.org/abs/1512.02325)

Yolo is great though and a fork is very actively maintained on GitHub at
alexeyAB/darknet. Darknet itself is a nice library that doesn't need any
dependencies aside from CUDA. It's all C (albeit uncommented) and quite easy
to walk through if you want to see at a low level how deep learning frameworks
work.

------
catmanjan
CV: computer vision

I had to google

